# here is our Pyr Titan



## CelticOaksFarm (Jul 4, 2012)

Titan is 2 years old and is just perfect with the poultry, waterfowl and goats.







We have a 2 year old female (Luna) who lives inside and guards the human baby.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jul 4, 2012)

Just beautiful


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 4, 2012)

He's a good looking boy.


----------



## poorboys (Jul 5, 2012)

very nice, I love ours, such good dogs.


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 5, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## CelticOaksFarm (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you all. He is worth his weight in gold, as is our girl as a companion to our toddler son.


----------



## Mzyla (Jul 5, 2012)

Beautiful looking dog! And such a serious, yet gentle expression on his face!


----------



## Grazer (Jul 5, 2012)

He is a very handsome dog and they both have such cool names (Titan and Luna)


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jul 5, 2012)

Titan is a gorgeous dog!  Here's my Titan....  Not an LGD, but he is learning about the animals and what not to do. He's amazing with the alpacas while i'm with him, not so much other types of animals yet...


----------

